# Roy's Offspring '09 Comparison "Contest" Vote



## VenomVipe (Aug 22, 2009)

As of now, every round we have we will vote on our favorite tegu( excluding our own of course). We missed out on round 1 one but I think round 2 we can do. I think everyone has had a reasonable amount of time to get there pics up so now it is time to vote! I know it is hard but think about it. Ends in 7 days.


----------



## VenomVipe (Aug 23, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## AWD247 (Aug 23, 2009)

Come on guys, lets keep this going, 

**voted


----------



## VenomVipe (Aug 23, 2009)

I will probbly be bumping this post a good few times before the week is over so I am sorry if it gets a little annoying. Feel free to anounce tht you hav voted. REMEMBER! anyone can vote


----------



## wyattroa (Aug 23, 2009)

so do we post up pics in this thread or a different one with updated pics? Mine is looking at going through her 4th full shed soon..lol
robert


----------



## Richard21 (Aug 23, 2009)

I voted.


----------



## simon021 (Aug 24, 2009)

lmao somehow I voted for myself. I was trying to view the results and must have misclicked.


----------



## VenomVipe (Aug 24, 2009)

There will be no pics postedon here unless you are the winner and choose to do so. We will continue to post pics just on the other thread so it organized. I will probably edit this thread to accomodate the contest next month so i do not have to keep making more.


----------



## VenomVipe (Aug 25, 2009)

ok six votes that is great but there are more than just six members on here lol


----------



## VenomVipe (Aug 28, 2009)

Bump not much longer!


----------



## VenomVipe (Aug 29, 2009)

Bump for the last time! ends this evening


----------



## Richard21 (Aug 29, 2009)

Seems it is going to be a three way tie.


----------



## VenomVipe (Aug 29, 2009)

Ok, it was a three way tie! The winners may post a few pictures on this thread if they wish to. Just for fun.


----------



## Richard21 (Aug 29, 2009)

Congrats winners.


----------



## VenomVipe (Aug 29, 2009)

my bad four way tie.


----------



## Jer723 (Aug 30, 2009)

i will probably post some pics in a little while congrats to the rest of you!


----------

